# help!! plz!



## st4nz4d0g (May 19, 2009)

Hi I'm in the middle of doing my timing chain on the ka24e engine. I had to unbolt every engine mount and now imhavving clearence issues with getting the motor bolted back on to the chassis. Anyone have any way of bolting it up properly? Do I need a hoist now? Or should I b able to do it without one? Thanks in advance.
-cory


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Try a block of wood and a trolley jack under the sump to take most of the weight and use a helper to help hold the engine into the correct position to line up the mounts. Be careful not to get caught under the motor if anything slips.


----------

